# Saving Your Brass



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to do all my shooting using a revolver and at the time, ammo was relatively inexpensive, I never thought of reloading metallic ammo. I loaded all my shotgun shells for duck and goose but never the revolver rounds. I did used to save the brass for a friend who did load his own ammo and with the revolver it was easy to save the brass. 

I no longer use a revolver and now, with the semi-auto, the brass goes all over the place. To make matters worse...the range I've been going to has a policy that you can NOT pick up your own brass. They reload the brass themselves and add an extra fee, to the range charge, for picking up your own brass. Is this the norm at private indoor ranges these days?...If you are allowed to keep your own brass at other indoor ranges...how do you catch the brass before it flies off into other shooting bays when using a semi-auto??...Things sure have changed in the years I haven't been shooting...:smt076...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

None of the ranges I've been to have a policy against picking up your brass (although it can be rather difficult at times). I did see a guy one time with a nice 1911 that had a "net" attached to his hand that would catch the brass. If I wanted to pick up my own brass, I would be finding a new range (under your circumstances).

-Jeff-


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...It sure seemed strange to me as well Jeff. The area I live in, Pasco County, Florida, really has very, very few indoor ranges to shoot. At 97 degrees and 5000% humidity, you want to shoot in an indoor range. I'd have to say that the next closest indoor range might be 75 to 80 miles from my house. There are more ranges south of me towards Tampa but driving down there is taking your life in your hands traffic-wise...When it cools down to the 70's in December or January, I'll make my way to an outdoor range that's about 40 miles north of me...


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

One of the ranges I shoot at has that policy about picking up your own brass, they have a bin that you are supposed to place all the used brass in. It's an indoor range, I am not sure if the outdoor range I have been to has the same policy, but they do have a bin for collecting used brass.

I am very curious as well though. When at a range with other shooters, how do you go about collecting your used brass, without gathering up theirs? I know that with my sigma the casings end up all over the place, and I would hate to end up collecting the casings of someone else that is reloading their ammo.

Do you just ask if they are keeping their brass, and try to sort out what belongs to who if they do, and just grab everything if they don't want their brass?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

To heck with that! I'll pick up my own brass and anyone elses close to my brass at my local indoor range, or I'd quit going there. They also reload some of the brass that's left on the range, but it won't be my brass. I paid for it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Atroxus said:


> Do you just ask if they are keeping their brass, ...?


Usually, just out of courtesy, I'll ask the guys shooting in adjacent stalls if they are keeping their brass. Most times they're not and I go at it, but, if they are we work it out.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> None of the ranges I've been to have a policy against picking up your brass (although it can be rather difficult at times). I did see a guy one time with a nice 1911 that had a "net" attached to his hand that would catch the brass. If I wanted to pick up my own brass, I would be finding a new range (under your circumstances).
> 
> -Jeff-


Here's the net that the guy had strapped to his hand, if anyone didn't know what I was talking about.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=112864

Personally, I think it's pretty stupid. But, I guess if you're that worried about your brass or spending the time looking around for it, it would work well for that.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Charge you for picking up your own brass?

You should be charging THEM since it's YOUR ammo, that you paid for with your money.

I'd bitch out the owner of said establishment, then proceed to never step foot inside again. What a ridiculous policy...


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 29, 2007)

I would bet that the policy of not picking up brass started with two shooters and reloaders argueing over what brass belonged to who, easy fix... no brass gets picked up if you act like children.
The only time I would visit that range is when I had worn out brass that I did not plan on reloading again.


----------



## paz (Nov 13, 2008)

one of my local ranges has the same policy, they state it is one of the ways they provide a discounted price on ammo........$16/50 9mm.
I dont care for that range.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm starting to reload this month... I went to the range yesterday with 100 rounds of WWB, and came back with 235 empty cases... in 9mm. Also a dozen 45s, and a few 40's and 380's I picked up by mistake.

There's no signage about picking brass, and I'm there twice per week. I figure I'll go once a week and shoot 22, and come home with 100-200 per night.

I'm guessing 95%+ of the brass there is once fired...

Pretty good... Unlimited once-fired brass for $285 per year (my annual range dues).

JeffWard


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

50 more tonight, and another 40 of 45 ACP...

Starting a nice collection...



Anyone had issues with range-brass?

How do you tell if the brass is still good? More importantly, when do you throw them out? What are the signs to look for?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Spider (Dec 2, 2007)

Be careful, check inside the brass you find and make sure there is one flash hole in the center of the spent casing. Overseas militaries use Berdan primers and they will really screw up your deprimer pin. I found a couple of 9mm on my last outing to the range.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I couldn't go to a range that wouldn't let me pick up my brass. Hell, most ranges I've been to love to see someone picking it up so they don't have to fool with it. I haven't gone to many indoor ranges and I don't think I could have that weird fish aquarium net strapped on my hand so I will do it the old fashioned way.

The outdoor range I used ot go to most had no one picking up brass. I used o love to get there the second week of the onth being all the LEO on the area did their qualifying/practice on the first week, Tons of federal nickle plated cases shot from a Glock.(you can easily tell from the squared firing pin). I actually got enough 9mm and 40 brass that I have not had to pick any new in over two years. I still have thousands of once fired I haven't used yet. 45 ACP I don't have near as much so I buy some now and then to keep building the supply up..heh


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Anyone had issues with range-brass?


Jeff, I haven't had any issues with range brass. Only thing I do is check the stations on either side of me to see if they reload before I start picking the brass up (indoor range). More times than not, when the shooters find out I reload and they don't, they usually police their own brass and give it to me. Got to appreciate that.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That's my new policy... brass from the right and left... 200 per night...

I want 1000 rounds. I want to buy primers and powder as fast as possible, incase the taxes go up...

jw


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> Charge you for picking up your own brass?
> 
> You should be charging THEM since it's YOUR ammo, that you paid for with your money.
> 
> I'd bitch out the owner of said establishment, then proceed to never step foot inside again. What a ridiculous policy...


Have to agree with this. You're not paying for the slug, and powder when you buy ammo.........you're paying for the whole cartridge. That brass belongs to you.

Of course it's their establishment......so you probably just have to say bu-bye, and find a new spot.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

is there a way to pick up your brass and sell it? i cant reload right now, but itd be worth checking out in the future, and itd be nice to be able to get a little extra cash every now and then


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> is there a way to pick up your brass and sell it? i cant reload right now, but itd be worth checking out in the future, and itd be nice to be able to get a little extra cash every now and then


Yea. You can collect and sell your brass for a little cash. I've seen some for sale on various forums at different times. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

rccola712 said:


> is there a way to pick up your brass and sell it? i cant reload right now, but itd be worth checking out in the future, and itd be nice to be able to get a little extra cash every now and then


LOL..Check out gunbroker and the like. 45ACP Brass has got a little pricey. THe others are far from free too anymore. you get 500-1000 rounds of 45 ACP and it sells around 45-50 bucks on gunbroker. Depending on where they are shipping from I've seen it higher than that and you still pay for shipping. But that's a lot of picking. I get it for me and a couple friends when I'm at an outdoor range but I don't think I'd want to try picking it up for sale. Unless you are just getting yours and saving it up. I would make sure that anyone shooting around you does not keep theirs for themselves. They are armed you know :smt082


----------

